# Attn: Indiana Plumber Contractors



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I got my renewed contractors license and carry card in the mail last week.

It says it expires Dec. 31st, 2011. Is that a typo???

In the past, it was only a one year license.

IL should take a page out of IN's book with all the renewal stuff being done via a website.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*its a two year deal*

thanks for reminding me... It is a 2 year deal
and it seems to roll around pretty quickly...

I wish that they would give out a life-time lisc like my fire-arm permit...

my Lisc goes extinct next week ...again....
they give you 60 days to getit re-newed.

So I need to re-new it on line....its pretty easy

and better then going down town and doing the foot work after it expires..


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I wish that they would give out a life-time lisc like my fire-arm permit...


 
Money management 101. The cost would be high, and we should never trust government with lump sums of money. They'd rip through that coffer and 5 years later reinstitute a yearly "maintenance" fee for your license.


Nothing is unheard of, nor is it impossible at this point in the game.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

They are for two years. Just renewed mine, and its for two years. The State likes to scam when you first get the license. When I first got license it was October and it expired at the end of the same year. When I renewed it was for two years.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ip same here. lifetime hand gun permit is $750.00 if i remember right. that is a lot of renewals. to much for me to come out on it. i'm 65. breid.................. :rockon:


----------

